

Extending Your Models Using Custom Plugins, Or, A Brief Introduction to Metaprogramming - masonbrowne
http://heypanda.com/posts/63-Extending-Your-Models-Using-Custom-Plugins-Or-A-Brief-Introduction-to-Metaprogramming

======
codeofficer
A great refactoring tutorial that uses modules to mixin behaviors across
multiple models.

